# Help me sex my red texas



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I took as good of pics as I can of the vent, I think it's a female but would like others opinions.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the tube isnt out enough yet to sex accurately, but id guess male.

how big is it? if it is over 8" and hasnt laid eggs chances are it is male.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

the tube isn't out enough. does it have a dark spot on the dorsal?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

phishes said:


> the tube isn't out enough. does it have a dark spot on the dorsal?


of course not, it faded, the fish would have lost all black when it faded (turned red) 

and at that, as soon as a fish is hybridized, this method means almost nothing.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am almost certain it's female, I saw the tube come out a bit and point to the front while interacting with the male through the divider. It even cleaned out the flowerpot so I guess it's almost time to test fertility. :?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

my male flowerhorn does this when he sees himself in the mirror, both male and female will clear a spot for breeding, we will see though, it is still very possible it is female, RT are very hard to sex.


----------

